# Office supply store... stationery



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

Anyone know where I can find a good office supply store? Back in Houston we had Office Max, Staples and things but over here I am unaware of such a store. Carrerfour, etc do not carry what I want (or they carry some crappy selection) like professional binders, hole punches and some other stuff.

If anyone has any idea where I can grab office supplies here in Dubai, that'd be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ahmed Al Ali Aswaad bin Belushi, just near the clocktower roundabout...

"Very nice prices sir"....


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol this a real store?  hrm i'll have to check it out... any more details on the location or any other stores close to it so I can spot it tomorrow?

thanks


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

lol i was gonna ask if it was a real store too


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha i think not.

anyway FYI for everyone else, there are 2 stores near Muraqabatt PD close to the clocktower roundabout

Middle East stationery
Farook Stationary (muteen road or something)

got everything I needed between both shops.


----------

